# Which Book to purchase



## mrmosin (Sep 3, 2009)

I am new to saltwater, so I need advise. I would like the recommandition of a couple of books to purchase, on which fish to stock a reef tank with.
Thanks


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Pasfur has recommended some good reads. I'll have to go hunt that post.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The entire 3 volume series by Jullian Sprung and Charles Delbeck, titled "The Reef Aquarium". This is the most important reference you will have for this hobby.

I also strongly recommend a subscription to The Reef and Marine Aquarium Magazine. You can find it online to subscribe. There is not another magazine in this hobby that approaches the level of quality that you will find in this magazine. It only comes every 2 months, but it will take 2 months for you to read it all, due to the depth of knowledge and 100% marine content.


----------



## mrmosin (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Pasfur, just what I was looking for


----------

